# This is funny --- Scarriage Town walkthrough in the daytime



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

This is before we had everything in place, but it's still pretty funny because the trick or treaters are terrified. 

I'm the 6'9" guy playing Jason. Our Michael is 6'8", so it's pretty effective, LOL.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, you've got some really amazing actors. Love the plant man. Are you all just friends that work on this together, or do you hire actors? Great looking scares.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

This is great dude! So when Jason grabs the kid, is that kid in on it or do you really grab random people?

I've always wanted to use a planted victim in a group going through our haunt but we never had enough volunteers to make it work.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Well done.
6'8" and 6'9"? Crap you don't need costumes at that size. Just having you two coming at me would be enough. lol.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. Makes me wonder what those TOTers would do if it were dark. And planting an actor in the group is a wonderful idea.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Dang, that's relentless for such a simple setup. Nice job. I bet some costumes needed washing after that.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love the sounds of screams in the daylight! Wa ha ha ha ha ha! Nice job and even though nothing scares me....I may have felt a little uneasy when Michael Myers came at me...just saying.....


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I'm curious too... Is the kid that got grabbed in on it? I imagine so.

That's a great set up you have!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

scareme said:


> Wow, you've got some really amazing actors. Love the plant man. Are you all just friends that work on this together, or do you hire actors? Great looking scares.


Yeah, we're all buddies and family. It really grew from just a yard display into a big walk through. When friends hear about it, they walk through it...then they want to be in it, LOL.



Death Wraith said:


> This is great dude! So when Jason grabs the kid, is that kid in on it or do you really grab random people?
> 
> I've always wanted to use a planted victim in a group going through our haunt but we never had enough volunteers to make it work.


I have seven kids, so I have built in help! Haha, two of my kids do it, when they aren't trick or treating. We plant them in separate groups, so there's always one of them in each group. They aren't scared of me at all, even in the Jason mask, hahaha. Last year a neighbor kid volunteered to be the "victim" while my kids were out trick or treating.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nicely done. Makes me wonder what those TOTers would do if it were dark. And planting an actor in the group is a wonderful idea.


It's crazy in the dark. Grown people just run screaming through it. :jol:



austenandrews said:


> Dang, that's relentless for such a simple setup. Nice job. I bet some costumes needed washing after that.


LOL, thanks. That's only about half of it, we have a tarp covered walkway and the garage is sectioned off. The first room is actually my favorite, because we have a girl crawling out of a floor TV ala 'The Ring', with a well right next to it. People really like that scare.

Think I have a quick clip of that on YouTube.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

This is a VERY short clip of 'The Ring' scene while we were setting up, but you can get the gist of it here. It has a trigger that the actress (a little girl from our old neighborhood) sets off herself before crawling through the TV. The short film from "The Ring" powers onto a smaller TV, then strobe lights and loud sounds hit at the same time she crawls through. Pretty fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOl that ring scene is so cool. i love your set up...and i hope you realize that now we'll be whining for some night footage! Just your size is enough to put people on edge. I 
loved the 'planted victim' idea. That would only add to the scare! 

Great job!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'd love to see night footage as well, it looks like a blast during the day so I'm sure it's excellent at night!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks! I have a TON of night footage, we shot a bunch for a documentary. I will post some soon.


----------



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

*Awesome Job*

The live props are a great edition. I am hoping to have a few next year for my haunt. Keep up the great work.


----------

